
Why I love Git - rawsyntax
http://rawsyntax.com/post/6384354589/why-i-love-git#
======
steveb
I'm getting in the habit of using git everywhere.

If I am going to make any changes to a config file, I just initialize a repo
in that directory and make my changes. This is great to track what was done
during outages when normal controls and processes are out the window.

I don't use rsync as much nowadays, as now I copy files around using git. It
makes it easy to make sure two systems are in sync with one another.

If I want to compare directories A and B, often I will just create a repo in A
and dump the contents of B on top of it.

And local clones and easy branches means it is easy to test crazy code and
break source trees.

EDIT: One more thing, jgit is great for systems where you can't install git
(like AIX, where it is a pain to get the packages). It's a single java jar
that you can deploy to any system that has java <http://eclipse.org/jgit/>. I
take the .sh script that wraps the .jar file and symlink it to a 'git'.

~~~
rawsyntax
Interesting.. I hadn't thought about using git as a form of rsync

------
zwieback
How is git rebase different from svn update? Is it needed because in git I
would locally commit small changes vs. keeping them sitting around in svn?

I like the look of the page, by the way.

~~~
rawsyntax
it replays your local commits on top of the changes you pulled down.

------
sirmxanot
Git is definitely a big step in the right direction.

